# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ > مبتدی: چگونه *** راه اندازی کنیم؟

## amirb55

سلام
ما دو تا شبکه داریم یکی اینور شهر یکی اونور شهر!
هر کدام از شبکه ها ممکنه 1 یا بیشتر سرور داشته باشه.
میخواهیم به روشی این دو شبکه را بهم وصل کنیم و اینترانتی داشته باشیم و *** داشته باشیم!
به نظر می آید تنها امکانی که داریم برای اتصال آن است که هر دو شبکه را به اینترنت وصل کنیم و از طریق اینترنت اینها بهم وصل شوند!
حالا شما وستان با تجربه بفرمایید من چه باید بکنم؟
اگر چیزی را باید مطالعه بکنم بفرمایید 
اگر با همین معلومات بیتوانم بزنم به قلب مسئله راهنمایی بفرمایید

پیشاپیش از لطف شما سپاسگزارم

----------


## majidmt

دوست عزیز شما اگر فقط میخواهید دو سیستم به هم وصل بشن از طریق خط تلفن و ساختن incoming connection  میتونید به هم وصل کنید و دیتا مبادله کنید

----------


## naserrezaee

دوست من اين مسئله چند راه حل داره :
1- استفاده از فيبر نوري (سرعت مبادله اطلاعات فوق العاده البته هزينه بر است )
2- استفاده از همان *** كه خودتون هم به اون اشاره كرديد.
3- ارتباط به صورت سريال توسط روتر
4- و ...
البته به نظر من اگر از اينترنت سرعت بالا استفاده مي كنيد بهترين و كم هزينه ترين گزينه *** مي باشد .
حالا اگر بيشتر توضيح بديد كه از *** چقدر اطلاعات داريد ميتونيم با كمك همديگر اين كار رو انجام بديم.
موفق باشي.

----------


## amirb55

سلام
ممنون از توجه شما
خوب به اینترنت از طریف adsl متصل هستیم
از وی پی ان چیزی نمیدونم
آیا از طریق incoming connection میتونیم از سرویسهای شبکه مثل اینترانت و اینها هم بهره مند بشیم ؟! اگر بله این بهتر است یا وی پی ان ؟
منتظر راهنمایی بیشتر شما بزرگواران هستم

----------


## majidmt

دوست عزيز آيا هر دو كامپيوتر adsl  دارن؟هدف شما از اينكه ميخواي هر دو سيستم را به هم مرتبط كني دقيقا چيه ببين براي  ***  هم بايد يه لينكي بين دو كامپيوتر باشه (مثلن خط تلفن كابل شبكه زوج سيم خصوصي و و و)با incoming  كه من گفتم از طريق خط تلفن روي كامپيوتري كه فعاله ميتوني connect  كني و حالا از هر سرويسي كه دوست داري استفاده كني و incoming  فقط يه لينك بين شما و مقصد برقرار ميكنه

----------


## keivan mousavi

دوست عزيز *** را بايد از مخابرات خريداري كنيد و چندتا تنظيم ساده داره كه توي اين سايت هم آموزشش از قبل وجود داره

----------


## online_mansoor2007

بسته به شرایط (اگر مشکلی نباشه )  فقط وایرلس به 1000ران دلیل

----------


## mnajafi

> بسته به شرایط (اگر مشکلی نباشه )  فقط وایرلس به 1000ران دلیل


 يا اين روش
ويا اينكه leased  با دوتا روتر 878

----------


## khabarnegari

من یک وی پی ان خریداری کرده ام یوزر وپسورد هم گرفتم وایمکس ایرانسل هم دارم اما نمیدونم چطور استفاده کنم

----------

